
Coronavirus could attack immune system like HIV by targeting protective cells - jaequery
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/3079443/coronavirus-could-target-immune-system-targeting-protective
======
jaequery
Damn.

\---

"The coronavirus that causes Covid-19 could kill the powerful immune cells
that are supposed to kill the virus instead, scientists have warned.

The surprise discovery, made by a team of researchers from Shanghai and New
York, coincided with frontline doctors’ observation that Covid-19 could attack
the human immune system and cause damage similar to that found in HIV
patients."

